# Back on the topic of Chief



## Betsy at SHRRoyals (Oct 17, 2003)

I read an earlier thread about Chief. Just wanted to let you know that there is a racehorse breeder here who says that he has encountered similar situations with big horses, and that gelding even in the 20's has made a world of difference. There is also a fellow here, cowboy kind of guy, who says the same thing and would love to have Chief, geld him, and see if he can give him a chance at having a nice retirement.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern with Cheif. I have sent you a pm...

I am going to ask everyone nicely NOT to bring this up again. CMHR is working with the owner of this horse to do what is best for Cheif. While not everyone will agree with what is best in this situation, we can all agree that we care about Cheif and that the heated discussions on this horse have no business taking place on a public forum.

So what I am asking is that you all contact me with questions and concerns and I will see if I can help get the answers to you or to the owner of this horse.

Thank you again for your concerns.

(PS... Please don't make ML or Kay delete or lock this post...)

edited to add: Please contact me privately... you can pm me or email me at [email protected] TY.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 18, 2003)

All,

It has been brought to my attention that some do not agree with me asking to not bring this up as most who post here are members or suport CMHR. I fully understand why you say this.

I am sorry if I have upset you and made you all feel that your views are not welcome. I can assure you all that is not the case and it definately was not my intent to make you all feel that way. For this I really am sorry and I publicly offer my appologies.

But, please try to understand that I was asking out of respect to Cheif and Cheif's owner. I don't want her to feel that she has to defend what ever choices that she makes reguarding Cheif and his future. It is a very personal and tough decision that she is facing and it is one that she should feel is the right choice in her heart without feeling pressure from us. After all, in this case there is ABSOLUTELY NO correct answer. Also please understand that the original post was NOT made by Cheif's current owner. Cheif's current owner did NOT come here and ask us for our views, but eventually she felt like she had to defend herself. It was someone else who started this, so it is not fare that we continue to post and put Cheif's owner on the spot.

Remember that there is much more to this horse than most people including myself know.

Again, thanks for trying to understand this and I appologize if my previous post was out of line.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2003)

When we started this rescue I promised that this was going to be a non judgemental rescue and that we would NEVER harass or judge a person needing our help. I stand firm in this and this is why Nila made this post. We have to respect peoples right to privacy. Nila and I both have been in daily contact with her and we are all trying to do what is best for chief. Like Nila I will be happy to talk with anyone privately but not here and I will not give out names or locations.

Please understand that as a rescue we have to ensure people needing our help not be harrassed otherwise they will not come to us and in turn we will not be able to help the horses.

Also please know that this has been extremely hard on Nila and I would really like anyone that is upset to contact me.

[email protected]


----------



## Betsy at SHRRoyals (Oct 18, 2003)

Prayers to everyone involved.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 18, 2003)

Nila and Kay i applaud you for doing the right thing. It is so hard not to jump in and want to think with only our hearts..

Please know I understand and know there is so much involved here and everyone will make the best decision they can given the facts.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2003)

Betsy and Lisa

Thank you both so much.

Kay


----------



## smokengunsranch (Oct 20, 2003)

Kay you and I have discussed this in the past and I know I have heard from people stating they wont even go on the forum for fear of being told what a bad person they are so what happens is these poor animals go to auction or just are starved to death. Even the forum persons have to be careful on how judgemental we can become OUR FIRST PRIORITY is and always should be the safety of the animal and education. Many people have financial hardship and hope and keep telling themselves that next month will get better and next month will get better but as we all know it doesnt take long for a small mini to starve. Instead of telling these people how bad they are maybe we should be getting the word out if you cannot afford to feed them let us know there are people out there that do care and will not pass judgement and to feel free to contact any of the foster phone numbers and or officers to help. Or I would even volunteer to list my 800 number as a special coordinator for these people so they don't have to have fear of contacting more than one person.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 20, 2003)

Please.... If you know of any that are afraid to post but need help, please have them contact one of the BOD members or the local SC privately. CMHR is not here to judge. We only want to help where we can.

ANYONE can contact me through my CMHR email addy. It is [email protected] .

And if you are reading this and are one of those that can't post for what ever reason and you need help, please contact us privately before things get so bad that it costs major amounts to save the horses. It is much easier to adopt out a healthy horse from the start than to have CMHR rehab one...

REMEMBER... It is CMHR's policy to be NON-JUDGEMENTAL. This will be critical for our success and for the horses that we want to help.

And Smokengunsranch, that is a wonderful idea. Thank you for the offer.

I am going to work on a pm that was sent to me to try and post how to go about letting CMHR know there is a rescue that is needed, and to also try to explain some other things as well.


----------

